# 09 sld install questions



## outdoorzyguy (Jun 4, 2010)

i hav an 09 850xp es and want to do the sld install. I got the 2 spacers from qsc but got no instuctions with it. Has anybody did this install and do you have pics of it. thanks for any help.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry I can't answer your question, cuz I don't know what a sld install is, but hopefully someone can help you out. But Welcome to Mud in my Blood!


----------



## outdoorzyguy (Jun 4, 2010)

*sld mod*

the polaris 850 xp has a torque limiter in the trans that when you are give it with big tires on and say catch a root or rock when your tires are spinning it lets gears ride up out of each other and wow it sounds like your grinding gears, what were they thinkin sheeesh. so when you put the added spacers in they cant shift apart and thus you dont get the grinding noise, slipping. You have to pull they trans and split it and then take some things apart and put the added spacers in then back together. A cheap fix but quite a bit of work and i never had a trans outta any quad never mind apart.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

hmm.. that does sound like fun.. well, hopefully a polaris guy will chime in on this for ya..


----------



## twroblew (Jul 8, 2010)

google speedwerks or hot seat and go to their web site they have a contact us section where u can call or e-mail for directions it is not that hard if you have pulled a clutch before but if not then i would reccomend that u have your dealership do it


----------



## twroblew (Jul 8, 2010)

i would also like to do the sld mod; if you dont mind me asking how much was the kit?


----------



## twroblew (Jul 8, 2010)

i also found this link to help u http://www.trackshare.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34961


----------



## outdoorzyguy (Jun 4, 2010)

hey have done the sld mod and no more slippage happening , now its just how much you want to spin the tires and throw mud thta has to be decided, thanks for the help. Rubber Down Customs website has a good set of instructions and pics on how its done. the parts are under a 100 dollars


----------

